# Houston frog stores?



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Hey guys. I’m in Houston Texas for a few days. Just curious to see if anyone knows some frog stores to check out around there.
Thanks! Gus


----------



## gusgieg (Feb 24, 2020)

Or Austin TX?


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

There's Houston Frogs, but I don't know if they have an actual store or not.


----------



## calhoun3186 (Nov 1, 2019)

I think the Bio Dude is located in Houston. Not a frog store per se but has frogs there and other interesting herps.


----------



## rexdeanrds (Dec 23, 2020)

calhoun3186 said:


> I think the Bio Dude is located in Houston. Not a frog store per se but has frogs there and other interesting herps.


+1 to the The Bio Dude's store. He is a wealth of knowledge and the store looks incredible.

The Store's Website

Edit: Beginner focused information- Do your own research as always


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

rexdeanrds said:


> He is a wealth of knowledge


Hmmm... I would confirm any husbandry info from that source with knowledgeable keepers of the species in question before implementing it.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Hmmm... I would confirm any husbandry info from that source with knowledgeable keepers of the species in question before implementing it.


I would agree with this. I watched some recent youtube vids he had on dart frogs, and while I think they are good for getting a true beginner up and running, they were certainly full of a lot of misinformation and are maybe not the best source for information when getting into the hobby.

He generally seems like a good guy though, and his animals look quite healthy!


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Chris S said:


> good for getting a true beginner up and running


Yeah, maybe, but there is so much info lacking in the slick 'just open the bags and jam in a plant' approach that the vivs are more just future teardowns than anything. 

My larger concern is that pushing one certain style of enclosure -- "Bioactive"; apologies for the dirty word -- for a range of animals is simply detrimental, both to the animals that really shouldn't be kept that way (mostly animals that fare poorly with excess moisture, and also fossorial species, but also any animal that can simply be kept more, well, _simply_), as well as to the idea that an enclosure should be designed with the needs of the specific species in mind rather than some one-size-fits-all cookie cutter nonsense.

A bit off topic, @gusgieg , but hopefully relevant to your sightseeing.


----------



## rexdeanrds (Dec 23, 2020)

Socratic Monologue said:


> Hmmm... I would confirm any husbandry info from that source with knowledgeable keepers of the species in question before implementing it.


I mean specifically in regards to terraria and vivaria in which he is very experienced. I can't speak for his knowledge about _Dendrobates _but I do know his previous business before working with bioactive enclosures was in large part breeding and care of Darts of all kinds. He was forced to stop advertising/selling darts due to a business agreement but I'm sure the base knowledge is still there to some degree anyway and as this was a general location question I felt a generalization was appropriate. As always do your independent due diligence!


----------

